# Types of jobs for expats?



## amyjaney (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
What sorts of jobs are available to expats with limited Italian? Or would we need to be fluent before moving?
Amy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unemployment is at /near record highs. Depending on the area it can be even worse.

No Italian? English teacher,farm labour, maid other similar jobs.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Having your work permit; ANYTHING you can find and obviously you should speak Italian you are going to Italy, not o USA or UK. Good luck


----------



## deeelaan (Oct 19, 2012)

the italians are usually of the mind that if one wants to work, one will find work.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Work at home from your computer.


----------



## deeelaan (Oct 19, 2012)

sounds good, got any tips!? Tried doing work on the computer before but never had much luck


----------



## roma2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Career Advice and HR Services - Italy*

SoftHRskills is a great online service for newcomers and long-time expats in Rome, in need of assistance with creating a compelling CV/resume' or any HR-related help. English editing, career advice, coaching and job search assistance are also offered by their friendly, experienced staff.


----------

